# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Ζητάω UPS APC

## tgi

από 1000VA έως 2000VA
και να έχει δυνατότητα να μπεί κάρτα δικτύου AP9616
Επειδή θα μπεί σαλόνι, δεν θέλω να έχει ανεμιστήρα και να κάνει θόρυβο!
Δεν με απασχολεί η κατάσταση των μπαταριών.

----------


## chipakos-original

> από 1000VA έως 2000VA
> και να έχει δυνατότητα να μπεί κάρτα δικτύου AP9616
> Επειδή θα μπεί σαλόνι, δεν θέλω να έχει ανεμιστήρα και να κάνει θόρυβο!
> Δεν με απασχολεί η κατάσταση των μπαταριών.


O ανεμιστήρας δεν λειτουργεί συνέχεια.Εγώ όταν είχα UPS APC τον ανεμιστήρα δεν τον είχα ακούσει ποτέ.

----------

